# Best handheld gps for fishing?



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in the process of getting a gps and don't want to break the bank...i think i have it narrowed down to the etrex 20x for 169.99 and the garmin 64 for 209.99 mainly wanna use it to navigate the bay on ice of course mark way points and possibly have a decent contour mapping capabilities. Also thought about the garmin 64s anyone have these or have recommendations on what to buy? Thanks


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

alot of people like the 64. for the slight price difference I would lean that way


----------



## Miidhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Im in the process of getting a gps and don't want to break the bank...i think i have it narrowed down to the etrex 20x for 169.99 and the garmin 64 for 209.99 mainly wanna use it to navigate the bay on ice of course mark way points and possibly have a decent contour mapping capabilities. Also thought about the garmin 64s anyone have these or have recommendations on what to buy? Thanks


I have a brand new eTrex 20 with a case that I am looking to sell. It’s only been taken out of the box in the house. Feel free to shoot me a text if your interested. Located in Fowlerville 231-944-9390


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Im in the process of getting a gps and don't want to break the bank...i think i have it narrowed down to the etrex 20x for 169.99 and the garmin 64 for 209.99 mainly wanna use it to navigate the bay on ice of course mark way points and possibly have a decent contour mapping capabilities. Also thought about the garmin 64s anyone have these or have recommendations on what to buy? Thanks


If you have a good SMART phone. Cannot go wrong with Navionics for a whopping $10. Can do everything you mention. Plus shows lake contours etc.


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I like using my Android Smart phone with the Back Country Navigator app.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I love the fact I can mark locations even when I'm not on the water. I can later go to exactly that spot. I've found that the marine maps are very accurate, even though the app states that they are not for commercial navigation.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks my only worry with my phonr is battery life out there.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Put your phone in air plane mode and its battery will last similar as a GPS battery.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Thanks my only worry with my phonr is battery life out there.


If you want it primarily for navigating on the ice, and your going to spend a couple hundred, I don’t know why you wouldn’t want an elite (hook) 4 mounted to your machine. $199.99, West Marine.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Was thinking i want something that i can use for both...my boat and ice....i wanna use my boat this summer to find spots to fish on ice mark way points...i will check it out thanks


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Was thinking i want something that i can use for both...my boat and ice....i wanna use my boat this summer to find spots to fish on ice mark way points...i will check it out thanks


Humminbird, Lowrance, and Garmin all make packages you that allow you to use your boat unit on the Ice. I have the Bird one that I bought as a portable for the old Matrix system that I now use with my 737. Runs off 2 6volt batteries. With the Matrix, I just used the boat transducer and made a wood adapter for using on ice. For the 737, I found a deal on the Ice transducer for it and use that.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Im in the process of getting a gps and don't want to break the bank...i think i have it narrowed down to the etrex 20x for 169.99 and the garmin 64 for 209.99 mainly wanna use it to navigate the bay on ice of course mark way points and possibly have a decent contour mapping capabilities. Also thought about the garmin 64s anyone have these or have recommendations on what to buy? Thanks


Etrex 20 for me between those two units. If you can live with the screen size it will do everything you need.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Size matters??


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

64st works well for me. A lot nicer than the old etrex I had. Use the bird off the boat on one sled and the 64 on another. Can hurt to buy the navionics aswell.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought the 64 for 209.99 hope i will like itthanks for the input guys.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

koditten said:


> I like using my Android Smart phone with the Back Country Navigator app.
> View attachment 294893


Is this the bought version or the free app.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I bought the add free version. Amazing deal for $10 if memory serves me correct. You get access to many different map styles.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

_Is it hard to figure out how to use just want to set waypoints and stufffor ice fishing. I think I saw depth contours on your map correct, thats what im looking foe. Must be the bought version only has contour depth.


_


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes, the paid version has the marine maps that the free version does not.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

1st question. Are you on wifi or using phone data? If you are using phone over the air for loading maps, it will take longer to load the maps you want.
2nd if you have not moved the map to the shore, all you will see is blank tiles.

I'll try to load up some screen shots a little later.

I think I will start a new thread. It's not polite to this thread starter.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

_Only reason I posted on his thread is I seen he posted this . (I just bought the 64 for 209.99 hope i will like itthanks for the input guys.) So I figured instead of wasting a new thread I would post here , but thats fine too. i figuerd out the contour purchase , wondering now if there is a way to cancel out all the garbled up zero's behind the depth in feet. LOL

_


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Why don’t you just start a new thread?


----------

